# I need help.. is my Harley look like a Maltipoo? Or Does She Look Full Poodle?



## HarleyMonroesMommy

I bought Harley from a irresponsible breeder, Im sure. But when I saw her little face I just had to give her a home in my heart.

Ive been researching alot and now I am scared that she is not a maltese and poodle mix like the breeder said, I think she looks like a full toy poodle.


You guys are maltese experts... anybody wanna give an opinion. I love her nomatter what but I wish she had more of a maltese look :huh:


----------



## StevieB

I think she looks like a malti-poo. But since malti-poos are a mix there is a wide range of looks, anything from looking full maltese to full poodle and anything in between. A neighbor of mine paid over $1200 for a malti-poo that was not supposed to get over 9 lbs and that dog ended up around 20 lbs! You should know that anyone who breeds mixed breeds, such as malti-poos, is not generally regarded as a "responsible" breeder. Did you get to see the parents? Where did you get her? Regardless, she is adorable and malti-poos are wonderful dogs!! You will enjoy her!


----------



## michellerobison

Could be some bichon too. She's adorable, I can see why you fell in love with her face, straight away!


----------



## Furbabies mom

She is adorable!!! I think that she looks like a poodle Maltese mix. Welcome to SM. There is a lot of info here, so hope that you stick around!


----------



## HarleyMonroesMommy

StevieB said:


> I think she looks like a malti-poo. But since malti-poos are a mix there is a wide range of looks, anything from looking full maltese to full poodle and anything in between. A neighbor of mine paid over $1200 for a malti-poo that was not supposed to get over 9 lbs and that dog ended up around 20 lbs! You should know that anyone who breeds mixed breeds, such as malti-poos, is not generally regarded as a "responsible" breeder. Did you get to see the parents? Where did you get her? Regardless, she is adorable and malti-poos are wonderful dogs!! You will enjoy her!



Yeah I know.. not smart of me. I got her off craigslist (dont judge me!)
Supposedly her parents were both malti-poos as well
She was only 300 and I know thats low for a mixed breed dog.


----------



## HarleyMonroesMommy

michellerobison said:


> Could be some bichon too. She's adorable, I can see why you fell in love with her face, straight away!




I was afraid to say that.. she looks kinda like a bichon as well. Oh gosh.. Im sad now lol

Everybody else malti-poos look like maltese! She has a more slender face which could just be the poodle mix. 


You guys HONESTLY see some maltese in her?


----------



## MoonDog

We won't judge you. What's done is done and what's important is that you give Harley all the love and care she deserves. She really is adorable! Please stick around and learn all you can here. You'll find us very friendly and helpful and you'll make many friends. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!!


----------



## StevieB

HarleyMonroesMommy said:


> Yeah I know.. not smart of me. I got her off craigslist (dont judge me!)
> Supposedly her parents were both malti-poos as well
> She was only 300 and I know thats low for a mixed breed dog.





HarleyMonroesMommy said:


> I was afraid to say that.. she looks kinda like a bichon as well. Oh gosh.. Im sad now lol
> 
> Everybody else malti-poos look like maltese! She has a more slender face which could just be the poodle mix.
> 
> 
> You guys HONESTLY see some maltese in her?


LOL, girl - no judging! Lot's of us have been there! We're just glad you're here! I don't know if I see maltese so much as I don't see full poodle. But who cares at this point. She's cute! And poodles, maltese, and bichons are all FANTASTIC dogs, so as long as you train her a socialize her properly, you're going to end up with an awesome dog!


----------



## The A Team

I think you're just gonna have to wait until she grows up. Her looks may change as she matures. Whatever mix she is, she's cute. I wish you many happy healthy years together.


----------



## hempsteadjb

My daughter has a Female Maltese, CKC registered (ha) and has a long narrow face, long body and short legs...but she loves her anyway, she did not know anything about finding a reputable breeder when she was looking for a maltese. I think your dog has a maltese nose and is very cute!!!


----------



## HarleyMonroesMommy

hempsteadjb said:


> My daughter has a Female Maltese, CKC registered (ha) and has a long narrow face, long body and short legs...but she loves her anyway, she did not know anything about finding a reputable breeder when she was looking for a maltese. I think your dog has a maltese nose and is very cute!!!




do you happen to have a picture of the dog?


----------



## HarleyMonroesMommy

The A Team said:


> I think you're just gonna have to wait until she grows up. Her looks may change as she matures. Whatever mix she is, she's cute. I wish you many happy healthy years together.




Thank you  I guess I really just sold myself on her being a maltipoo, you know? I love her and shes an angel but I feel like I was hoodwinked and bamboozled lol 

I really didnt want a bichon mix however 
Is it true bichon + Maltese are related?


----------



## StevieB

You could get a DNA test, then you'd know for sure.


----------



## Sylie

I would guess that she was a maltipoo. She is so very cute, just adorable. :wub:


----------



## Sylie

HarleyMonroesMommy said:


> Thank you  I guess I really just sold myself on her being a maltipoo, you know? I love her and shes an angel but I feel like I was hoodwinked and bamboozled lol
> 
> I really didnt want a bichon mix however
> Is it true bichon + Maltese are related?


Yes, bichons and Maltese are cousins. don't worry if she does have bichon mixed in, they are wonderful little dogs. It is just that they are a little bigger than Malts or toy poodles. How big is your baby at what age? She looks little in the picture with you holding her.


----------



## hempsteadjb

I had this on my cell phone when I babysat her and had her in a diaper, she went into heat earlier than expected while my daughter was on vacation.:huh:


----------



## Orla

She doesn't look like a full poodle to me - I can see some maltese in her.

You never know what way a mixed breed will look. My pom x jack russell looks exactly like her dad (who was a pom - a badly bred one though) and not like her jack russell mom at all.

see


----------



## michellerobison

HarleyMonroesMommy said:


> Yeah I know.. not smart of me. I got her off craigslist (dont judge me!)
> Supposedly her parents were both malti-poos as well
> She was only 300 and I know thats low for a mixed breed dog.


Wow $300 for a mixed breed dog is a lot.....
Can't put a price on love though.

I bought mine from a BYB, a back yard breeder from an advert in the local paper, before I knew any better, most of us have....

Now that I know better,I'd check with rescues and shelters first, they always have plenty of Maltese and mixes looking for homes.... It helps a good cause and it saves two dogs at once, the one you adopt and the one they won't have to euthanize to make space for the next one.


We hope you'll stay in our Spoiled Maltese family, we love all fluffs,no matter the breed, we even have members with cats...
I have 4 Malts a Cocker Spaniel and a cat...
Two Malts from a breeder, the shorter clipped ones are two I took in from someone wanting to dump them in a shelter and my cocker from a pet store (yes, before I knew better) and hubby Al,I adopted him too!


----------



## mellamalta

HarleyMonroesMommy said:


> I bought Harley from a irresponsible breeder, Im sure. But when I saw her little face I just had to give her a home in my heart.
> 
> Ive been researching alot and now I am scared that she is not a maltese and poodle mix like the breeder said, I think she looks like a full toy poodle.
> 
> 
> You guys are maltese experts... anybody wanna give an opinion. I love her nomatter what but I wish she had more of a maltese look :huh:


 sure you love her no matter what but a maltese don't have the coat or face but all dog's are to be loved i see how much you love her 
www.mellamaltamaltese.com


----------



## mellamalta

sorry i psted wrong just learning how to use the forum
mella


----------



## HarleyMonroesMommy

I am forsure going to get a DNA test maybe in 3 weeks. She was 5 weeks (so they say) when I got her. Shes about 7 weeks now 

Im convinced shes part poodle due to her face and the way her head is shaped with the hair but now Im sold that she may be part bichon. Thanks everybody for the help. She hasnt been groomed yet also so I will post pictures when she does!


----------

